# Oak burl



## Tclem (May 1, 2014)

Logger is cutting this up the road. Said it's the biggest he has ever seen. He has only cut one or two around here since we don't have hardly any burls. Said it was white oak burl. I've only seen two burls in a year and a half down here so this is a super rare find. Lol What do y'all think?

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2014)

Thinkin it would look good all cut up!


----------



## manbuckwal (May 1, 2014)

Get it if u can !


----------



## Sprung (May 1, 2014)

Yeah, get it if you can!


----------



## Tclem (May 1, 2014)

He has it up for an offer or pieces of it. Said he would have to lift it with a crane. 8' across. Think I may get some of it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 1, 2014)

That bugger is big! The sooner it is sealed after cutting the better quality it will be. Oak burl is prone to checking badly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 1, 2014)

What is a good price per pound


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 1, 2014)

Given the high probably of degrade during the drying process nothing More than a buck a pound. .25 or .50 would be even better. Wet oak is about 5-6 pounds per bf. So at a buck a pound you are paying 5-6 bucks per Bf that has a 60-80% chance of being lost. 
You gotta ask how much gambling do ya wanna do with it? Oak burl is purty for sure. Try not to let the coolness of the size dominate the conversation when it comes to negotiating a price with the guy. It is certainly cool but oak burl is not as nice drying as walnut, buckeye, BAB or many of other species we commonly get exposed to.


----------



## Tclem (May 1, 2014)

I went to school with him so I'll probably get some for free just would like to get a chunk to turn a bowl out of and want to offer him something


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 1, 2014)

That is sweet! Free is good!!


----------

